

Lion disables Flash Player hardware acceleration...and More - richardofyork
http://9to5mac.com/2011/07/21/lion-disables-flash-player-hardware-acceleration-and-other-adobe-goodies/

======
pohl
Is there no one at Adobe who is a registered Apple developer in charge of
regression testing their plugin on developer previews of Lion?

Did anybody see a smoking gun that suggests ill intent? I missed it. Does
anything point to anything but regression?

~~~
Aqua_Geek
Sadly, I don't think Adobe is alone on the "hey, did you miss the 6 month beta
period?" wagon. I recall many instances of software breaking horribly after an
OS update.

Yes, the beta run of Lion was shorter than others, but this isn't the first
time something like this has happened with a major developer's software.

------
lotides
For those that didn't read the Ars review: Apple has done major security
updates in Lion, including the use of sandboxing. I suspect the OS isn't
giving Flash permission to directly access the hardware. If true, Adobe will
need to release an update to fix it. They should have been testing and fixing
issues like these during the beta period.

------
richardofyork
While Flash will likely become irrelevant over time, this move by Apple should
not be condoned by anyone. It could have been any other technology that they
are not interested in partnering with.

Nearly all my hardware (computers, smart phones, wifi, tablet) are Apple
products, and I m very unhappy with what Apple is doing here——they are
obviously aggressively trying to kill or stifle the Flash technology. This is
going too far; this is not about Flash not working well on the iPhone, as
Apple has publicly claimed.

I have personally developed a ground-breaking Adobe AIR application that used
Hardware acceleration on the MAC to play 1080 videos at fullscreen. Here is
the link to the case study on the application: <http://interhaptic.com/case-
studies/profiles-in-science/>

Irrespective of the technology, this kind of stifling of technology should be
spoken out against.

~~~
mitchty
Why is Adobe blameless for not testing in Lion and providing a working copy? I
don't see how the blame lies squarely with Apple on this one. Adobe has just
as much developer pre access as anyone else.

I realize everyone wants to blame Apple for anything wrong with Adobe on their
platform, but this seems really towards the conspiracy theory side of the
spectrum trying to say Apple is "aggressively trying to kill or stifle the
Flash technology".

Bugs happen, but I really have no sympathy for Adobe not getting off their
asses yet again for a non-windows platform change.

~~~
richardofyork
Just read this article: [http://venturebeat.com/2011/07/21/apple-declares-war-
on-adob...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/07/21/apple-declares-war-on-adobe-as-
lion-disables-flash-photoshop-features/)

~~~
mitchty
I did, along with the updates:

Update 2: Adobe sent us a message saying Flash hardware acceleration was, in
fact, not disabled in Lion. The company declined to talk about all of the
other problems mentioned in this story. Here is the company’s official
statement:

The final release of Mac OS X Lion (10.7) provides the same support for Flash
hardware video acceleration as Mac OS X Snow Leopard (10.6). The previous
“Known Issue” suggesting that video hardware acceleration was disabled in Lion
was incorrect and based on tests with a pre-release version of Mac OS X Lion
that related to only one particular Mac GPU configuration. We continue to work
closely with Apple to provide Flash Player users with a high quality
experience on Mac computers.

